# Pups almost 3 weeks old



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Been to see pups sired by our Alfie.They are 3 weeks tomorrow.
This is one of the boys










A girl










two more girls










They are starting to growl and are so cute.Got our eye on the pied girl,but will be hard choosing.....


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

aww they are lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous,


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Mel they are stunning!!!

I love that pied puppy,she's gorgeous 

Anyone fancy going on a puppy napping trip ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

they r all gorgeous! alfie is stunning too u must be a proud mummy


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Mel they are stunning!!!
> 
> I love that pied puppy,she's gorgeous
> 
> Anyone fancy going on a puppy napping trip ?


Count me in Sal


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

I was trying to fit the other boy in my camera bag he is so sweet 

He lays there looking at you all the time,and when you pick him up he licks your face  such a shame i have 2 boys as id have him in a flash.

They are keeping one of the boys,not sure which one as they are both cute.

Will be going back to see them again soon.

The family that have them are great,they contacted me ages ago,i explained about the tsets and they said they would get back to me  
I was shocked when they called up a while later and asked if they could bring her over for us to see now her tests had come back clear!!!

And they are having the litter PHPV screened at 6 weeks  some people do care.

Will post more pics when i go back,thought it would be easy,one pied girl,got to be her  but they are all very nice so im keeping an open mind,the girl with the white front is very nice too,and the Black Brindle girls are looking smart........


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> I was trying to fit the other boy in my camera bag he is so sweet
> 
> He lays there looking at you all the time,and when you pick him up he licks your face  such a shame i have 2 boys as id have him in a flash.
> 
> ...


How nice to hear of them doing things properly,it makes such a refreshing change it really does!!! 
They look like a really stong litter,they are lovely puppies 
Can't wait to see more piccies of them


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

I could eat them!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

beautifull pups, and wow, u can see their head and face shape already.

stunning babys.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you 

Cant wait to go back and see them again.

Really like the pied and the one with the whte front,but wont commit until after their eye screening.

Will post more when i get them.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are lovely pups, so cute


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww there lovely i mit be bias but arent staffies just the cutest pups lol i'm sayin that with 4 off my litter layin cuddled up next 2 me they give t best cuddles 2


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Thank you
> 
> Cant wait to go back and see them again.
> 
> ...


look forward to them for sure


----------

